# 2006 Project One



## Bob1010 (Aug 17, 2003)

The new 2006 P1 should be on-line early Sept..... lot's of new stuff..Trek ROCKS


----------



## 2WheelFreak (Mar 26, 2005)

Bob1010 said:


> The new 2006 P1 should be on-line early Sept..... lot's of new stuff..Trek ROCKS


I know there are some pics floating around in dealer emails about the new P1 options. Anyone have one they can post? Or maybe just even the list of paint options they will be offering? I have seen a little tiny Polka Dots pic, and someone mentioned something about a WWII aircraft looking paint job.

If you have any pics or links, please post them. Thanks!


----------



## 2WheelFreak (Mar 26, 2005)

Just received this via email. The custom Polka Dots 2006 P1. Water bottle cages and bar tape color included. Pick any 3 colors. Sweet!


----------



## 2WheelFreak (Mar 26, 2005)

You guys rock! Another one..... Sweet!


----------



## CARBON110 (Apr 17, 2002)

*whoa*

wow!~


----------



## A4B45200 (Aug 28, 2004)

*Nice!!*



2WheelFreak said:


> You guys rock! Another one..... Sweet!



That aircraft paint scheme rocks! If only I can get my 5200 repainted like that!


----------



## John Ryder (Mar 16, 2002)

Yeah I saw a picture of that one....its called "Aces High" on Monday at my LBS but the one I saw was not as nice as this picture.


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

2WheelFreak said:


> Just received this via email. The custom Polka Dots 2006 P1. Water bottle cages and bar tape color included. Pick any 3 colors. Sweet!


You just couldn't wait til April 1st - right?? - TF


----------



## 2WheelFreak (Mar 26, 2005)

*2006 Project One Colors*

This is a list of offered 2006 Trek Project One colors. I got this list from a Trek dealer email that was sent to me. A couple of new colors available this year:

Red
Royal Blue
Sky Blue
Yellow
Lime Green
Purple Metallic
Orange Metallic
White
Black
Silver
Pearl Pink
Pearl Carbon
Blue Carbon
Red Carbon
Mint Pearl
Crystal Lymon (What the heck is this?)
Obsidian Blue
Serious Pink
Pimento Pearl
Aegean Blue
Pearl White
Baja Blue

This is the list of Trek Solid Colors:

Yellow
Rainforest
Lime Green
Red
Argent Silver
Royal Blue
Cumulus Blue
Sky Blue
Purple Metallic
White
Black
Starry Night Black
Pearl Carbon
Blue Carbon
Red Carbon
Baja Blue
Crystal Blue
Mint Pearl
Crystal Lymon
Obsidian Blue
Serious Pink
Pimento Pearl
Aegean Blue
Pearl White
Pearl Pink
Orange Metallic
Candy Red
Metal Plake Yellow

Also, the painted bottle cage on the Custom Dot paint scheme above is available as a $150 option on all P1s. They are Bontrager XXX Carbon Lite painted in a solid color painted to match your frame depending on color choice.


----------



## 2WheelFreak (Mar 26, 2005)

*2006 Trek Project One Paint Schemes*

This is a list of offered 2006 Trek Project One paint schemes. I got this list from a Trek dealer email that was sent to me.

Andromeda
Spotted Cow
SuperNova
Halo
Blue Lace
Pink Lace
Madone Team
Madone SL Team
Time Trial Team
Pave Flambe
Plata Negra
Lance Flames
Savodelli Flames
Cloud 9
Planets
Fiji Floral Light Blue
Border Grass
Sabreline
Mountain Storm
Window Maker
Icarus
Lightning
Flying Ace
Lance 7
Custom Dart
Custom Dots
Custom Flames
Trek Solids


----------



## soulsurfer104 (Jun 30, 2003)

*poop*

i hate to be the party pooper, but i might as well be consistent in my actions....ARE YOU KIDDING? THOSE ARE HIDEOUS! if i was on a lonely desert highway with no civilization for 100 miles in either direction and one of those bikes was with me, i'd walk the hundred miles in my damn cleats before riding that thing!!! ack!!!


....ok, i'm done over-reacting.


----------



## 2WheelFreak (Mar 26, 2005)

I am not too crazy about the colors on the Polka Dot paint job in the photo. Howerver, I think the right three colors will look AWESOME like that. 

I really dig that Flying Ace paint job too. I just don't think I could ride it. Nice too look at. Different. Just not for me personally. 

Too each there own. I just wish Trek would get all of there their 2006 stuff up so we could see it. Klein and Lemond sites are updated. Maybe this week?


----------



## Antonelli (Jul 4, 2004)

2WheelFreak said:


> I am not too crazy about the colors on the Polka Dot paint job in the photo. Howerver, I think the right three colors will look AWESOME like that.
> 
> I really dig that Flying Ace paint job too. I just don't think I could ride it. Nice too look at. Different. Just not for me personally.
> 
> Too each there own. I just wish Trek would get all of there their 2006 stuff up so we could see it. Klein and Lemond sites are updated. Maybe this week?


Here ya go...

http://www.google.com/search?q=+sit...&lr=&client=safari&rls=en&as_qdr=all&filter=0


----------



## 2WheelFreak (Mar 26, 2005)

Antonelli said:


> Here ya go...
> 
> http://www.google.com/search?q=+sit...&lr=&client=safari&rls=en&as_qdr=all&filter=0


Yeah. Thanks. That helps a bunch. 

Looks like Trek could only muster 15 bikes this year. 

And no Project Ones. 

Awesome. Amazing. 

Why didn't I think of using Google.


----------



## 2WheelFreak (Mar 26, 2005)

*Dots*

Yeah, tiny picture. But I will post what I find.

I dig this paint job.


----------



## 2WheelFreak (Mar 26, 2005)

Heard the new P1 site will be up on or near mid Oct. Right.

Anyway, here is two pics from Trek to the local dealers highlighting some new availbale P1 paint jobs. They claim you can pick your own collection of stickers on the Lance style bike.


----------



## Greenday4561 (Aug 13, 2005)

Is the Lance Flames paint job the same as the one he road on his sslx in the tour.


----------



## 2WheelFreak (Mar 26, 2005)

*Finally.*

New Project One site is up:

http://projectone.trekbikes.com/


----------



## cmatcan (Oct 6, 2005)

greenday- yes that same flame scheme is available in indentical colours. also, you can pick any colours for the flame scheme.


----------



## Bob1010 (Aug 17, 2003)

Project One is up and running..WOW did they do a great job on the site..


----------



## Cyclenaut (Oct 23, 2005)

FYI, Project One bikes have priority over other bikes. So, they hit the paint shop first before the other production bikes. The P1 schemes look hot this year, and as you can see from the website, you can totally customize the color options.


----------

